# Josh's Broken Dick



## LordofCringe7206 (Feb 13, 2021)

One topic that needs to be discussed thoroughly to understand Ralph's downfall is his obsession with Null and this very website. Virtually all the drama he has found himself in since last year came as a result of him having a meltdown over this website. Not capable of handling the criticism and not being able to flag this forum down like he does with all content that is against him, Ralph went on the warpath and preceded to burn down everything he built in attempt to own the broken dick losers of Kiwi Farms.


Spoiler: The Chad Ralphamale vs The Virgin Null



Since the Faith saga began all of Ralphs mentions of Null and the Farms revolve around talking about Null having a broken dick and calling him a pedophile.






Attacks on Null for his personal life.





Much of his slandering of Josh is often projection of his own insecurities and faults.




Even before corn joke he has had a history of spergouts over this site. All throughout 2019 he would frequently comment throughout his original thread to unload on people for making fun of him for all the bullshit he was getting into.


Spoiler: Spergout City



































Even after nearly going to jail Ralph is still not over Null and the website, posting this recently to celebrate his avoiding of jail time for the revenge porn case.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 13, 2021)

Compare the gunt's merch to this.


----------



## ClipBitch (Feb 13, 2021)

I would love to start archiving all the times ralph talks about joshes cock.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Feb 13, 2021)

@Null can you also do a run of Broke Dick Farms merch.... I really want one but don't want to line Ralph's gunt.


----------



## Null (Feb 13, 2021)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> @Null can you also do a run of Broke Dick Farms merch.... I really want one but don't want to line Ralph's gunt.


It's a cheap design and I would not feel right selling it even as a joke.

By the way, the original comment that sparked Ralph's obsession with my benis is I said that I hadn't ever had an orgasm from sex at the time. I blamed this on my circumcision. He took this as a serious L and started talking about it non-stop, but realized that it wasn't a particularly effective attack because his audience is anti-circumcision. So now he just lies and says it doesn't work at all, which is not true and has never been true. Ralph is not above outright fabrication at all, and he justifies it by saying the forum gets shit wrong.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 13, 2021)

last i asked @PhoBingas said the broken dick counter is in the double digits...


----------



## KaiserBlade (Feb 13, 2021)

death of chans said:


> last i asked @PhoBingas said the broken dick counter is in the double digits...


Is it really a surprise at this point? Gunt only keeps bringing up Null's dick because, broken or not, Nulls dick is bigger FLACID than Ralph's own ERECT dick.

Just my educated guess though.


----------



## Null (Feb 13, 2021)

request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (Feb 13, 2021)

I dunno man, this is just sad. No offense Josh but I don't really care about your dick, broken or not. This has just become a pathetic obsession and I feel bad. I can't imagine anybody is still laughing and I hope somebody in his personal life can privately tell him to stop talking about Josh's penis.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 13, 2021)

How, as it were, they deprive man of his virile member.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Feb 13, 2021)

Instead of a silver coin, could we maybe do a gold plated imprint of Null's penis? Or maybe a 3d printed model based on a scan of the cock? Something true to life, so I can appreciate the pure aesthetic glory of dear leader's business? Erect or flaccid, I'm not picky.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 13, 2021)

DoctorJimmyRay said:


> Instead of a silver coin, could we maybe do a gold plated imprint of Null's penis? Or maybe a 3d printed model based on a scan of the cock? Something true to life, so I can appreciate the pure aesthetic glory of dear leader's business? Erect or flaccid, I'm not picky.


What Ralph would give for a Null shaped dildo. He might actually get rid of Nora's.


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


Honestly are the people who talk about a fat man talking about another fat man's penis any less gay that the fat man himself?


----------



## Not Even Twice (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


How many outline requests have you had so far?


----------



## Dyn (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


Go fuck yourself janny I'll compliment any penis I damn well please.


----------



## naught (Feb 13, 2021)

King of pol should return to give an expert rating.


----------



## MelloYello (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> He took this as a serious L and started talking about it non-stop


Well, the shithuffer obviously has a chip on his shoulder in that regard. Probably because he can't see his own manhood, hidden behind several guntflaps.
Still weird that he's probably spent more time thinking about your dick than Bryan Dunn ever did....


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> By the way, the original comment that sparked Ralph's obsession with my benis is I said that I hadn't ever had an orgasm from sex at the time. I blamed this on my circumcision.


To those who think ejaculation = orgasm, it's not. 
https://thoughtcatalog.com/shakti-amarantha/2014/09/ejaculation-vs-orgasm-whats-the-difference/ 

Because the gunt's audience definitely thinks this way. Circumcision does decrease sexual pleasure, that's the point of religious genital mutilations.


----------



## Daisymae (Feb 13, 2021)

tbh from what nol has said and considering his level of experience, i dont think it is a matter of him having a "broken dick", i just think he is probably poor at using it.

nol isnt that experienced, but he watches a whole lot of porn. im willing to bet that his partners have either been shit (sorry @FramerGirl420), that hes been too drunk, or that nerves played a role in his lack of ability to cum during sex. if your partner is just laying there, or just like bouncing up and down without enthusiasm, then youre going to have a really bad time. also, foreplay helps a great deal. id guess he isnt doing too much kissing before one gets on top of the other. from what i recall alcohol was involved in a few attempts. if you're drunk as hell, your dick isnt going to work too great. even if you arent so drunk that you cant get hard, it could be difficult to sustain an erection or even cum. i believe he has gone long periods without sex. that sucks. it can also make you overanxious. could be hes getting in there and hes just so happy to be there he doesnt calm down and enjoy it. there is also something to be said about routine. nols positioning when he cums is likely sitting in a slouching position, with his back curled, facing forward. 100% of his nuts in the last over half a decade have been while watching porn of _some sort_ while on a computer chair. its gonna be difficult for his body to respond when now hes on his knees hovering over a chick or laying on his back. obesity could be playing a role here, too, because sex could be just that strenuous on his cardiovascular conditioning and it could be impacting his circulation. last i heard he was in the 3 bills range and thats kinda extreme. 

my suggestion would be for nol to stop jerking it, read some books on how to enjoy sex, start exercising a bit, and find a partner who is interested in a longer session than just a bang and go. i definitely think he would cum then.


----------



## naught (Feb 13, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> tbh from what nol has said and considering his level of experience, i dont think it is a matter of him having a "broken dick", i just think he is probably poor at using it.
> 
> nol isnt that experienced, but he watches a whole lot of porn. im willing to bet that his partners have either been shit (sorry @FramerGirl420), that hes been too drunk, or that nerves played a role in his lack of ability to cum during sex. if your partner is just laying there, or just like bouncing up and down without enthusiasm, then youre going to have a really bad time. also, foreplay helps a great deal. id guess he isnt doing too much kissing before one gets on top of the other. from what i recall alcohol was involved in a few attempts. if you're drunk as hell, your dick isnt going to work too great. even if you arent so drunk that you cant get hard, it could be difficult to sustain an erection or even cum. i believe he has gone long periods without sex. that sucks. it can also make you overanxious. could be hes getting in there and hes just so happy to be there he doesnt calm down and enjoy it. there is also something to be said about routine. nols positioning when he cums is likely sitting in a slouching position, with his back curled, facing forward. 100% of his nuts in the last over half a decade have been while watching porn of _some sort_ while on a computer chair. its gonna be difficult for his body to respond when now hes on his knees hovering over a chick or laying on his back. obesity could be playing a role here, too, because sex could be just that strenuous on his cardiovascular conditioning and it could be impacting his circulation. last i heard he was in the 3 bills range and thats kinda extreme.
> 
> my suggestion would be for nol to stop jerking it, read some books on how to enjoy sex, start exercising a bit, and find a partner who is interested in a longer session than just a bang and go. i definitely think he would cum then.


Noice, I was expecting a copypasta.


----------



## Null (Feb 13, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> tbh from what nol has said and considering his level of experience, i dont think it is a matter of him having a "broken dick", i just think he is probably poor at using it.


The issue has been resolved fren, thank you for your concern.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 13, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> tbh from what nol has said and considering his level of experience, i dont think it is a matter of him having a "broken dick", i just think he is probably poor at using it.
> 
> nol isnt that experienced, but he watches a whole lot of porn. im willing to bet that his partners have either been shit (sorry @FramerGirl420), that hes been too drunk, or that nerves played a role in his lack of ability to cum during sex. if your partner is just laying there, or just like bouncing up and down without enthusiasm, then youre going to have a really bad time. also, foreplay helps a great deal. id guess he isnt doing too much kissing before one gets on top of the other. from what i recall alcohol was involved in a few attempts. if you're drunk as hell, your dick isnt going to work too great. even if you arent so drunk that you cant get hard, it could be difficult to sustain an erection or even cum. i believe he has gone long periods without sex. that sucks. it can also make you overanxious. could be hes getting in there and hes just so happy to be there he doesnt calm down and enjoy it. there is also something to be said about routine. nols positioning when he cums is likely sitting in a slouching position, with his back curled, facing forward. 100% of his nuts in the last over half a decade have been while watching porn of _some sort_ while on a computer chair. its gonna be difficult for his body to respond when now hes on his knees hovering over a chick or laying on his back. obesity could be playing a role here, too, because sex could be just that strenuous on his cardiovascular conditioning and it could be impacting his circulation. last i heard he was in the 3 bills range and thats kinda extreme.
> 
> my suggestion would be for nol to stop jerking it, read some books on how to enjoy sex, start exercising a bit, and find a partner who is interested in a longer session than just a bang and go. i definitely think he would cum then.


Does this count as “white knighting”..?


----------



## エボラちゃん (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> It's a cheap design and I would not feel right selling it even as a joke.
> 
> By the way, the original comment that sparked Ralph's obsession with my benis is I said that I hadn't ever had an orgasm from sex at the time. I blamed this on my circumcision. He took this as a serious L and started talking about it non-stop, but realized that it wasn't a particularly effective attack because his audience is anti-circumcision. So now he just lies and says it doesn't work at all, which is not true and has never been true. Ralph is not above outright fabrication at all, and he justifies it by saying the forum gets shit wrong.


I feel very awkward every time people show that discord capture, haha...


----------



## naught (Feb 13, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Does this count as “white knighting”..?


He said no compliments, he never said valid critiques were off limits.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Feb 13, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> tbh from what nol has said and considering his level of experience, i dont think it is a matter of him having a "broken dick", i just think he is probably poor at using it.
> 
> nol isnt that experienced, but he watches a whole lot of porn. im willing to bet that his partners have either been shit (sorry @FramerGirl420), that hes been too drunk, or that nerves played a role in his lack of ability to cum during sex. if your partner is just laying there, or just like bouncing up and down without enthusiasm, then youre going to have a really bad time. also, foreplay helps a great deal. id guess he isnt doing too much kissing before one gets on top of the other. from what i recall alcohol was involved in a few attempts. if you're drunk as hell, your dick isnt going to work too great. even if you arent so drunk that you cant get hard, it could be difficult to sustain an erection or even cum. i believe he has gone long periods without sex. that sucks. it can also make you overanxious. could be hes getting in there and hes just so happy to be there he doesnt calm down and enjoy it. there is also something to be said about routine. nols positioning when he cums is likely sitting in a slouching position, with his back curled, facing forward. 100% of his nuts in the last over half a decade have been while watching porn of _some sort_ while on a computer chair. its gonna be difficult for his body to respond when now hes on his knees hovering over a chick or laying on his back. obesity could be playing a role here, too, because sex could be just that strenuous on his cardiovascular conditioning and it could be impacting his circulation. last i heard he was in the 3 bills range and thats kinda extreme.
> 
> my suggestion would be for nol to stop jerking it, read some books on how to enjoy sex, start exercising a bit, and find a partner who is interested in a longer session than just a bang and go. i definitely think he would cum then.


Does this count as “white knighting”..?


naught said:


> He said no compliments, he never said valid critiques were off limits.


It sounded like an advice session or intervention to me.


----------



## Stasi (Feb 13, 2021)

Its honestly too much bringing it up constantly even if Ralph thinks the comment was a massive L. He is probably a deeply closeted fag and is consciously or subconsciously lusting after Null.

If they ever meet in person he will aggressively lay a frencher on Josh like that scene at the end of American Beauty.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Feb 13, 2021)

Maybe Null's dick works, maybe it doesn't. But at least we haven't seen it, which is a hell of a lot more than we can say for Ralph's microdick.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 13, 2021)

Stasi said:


> Its honestly too much bringing it up constantly even if Ralph thinks the comment was a massive L. He is probably a deeply closeted fag and is consciously or subconsciously lusting after Null.
> 
> If they ever meet in person he will aggressively lay a frencher on Josh like that scene at the end of American Beauty.


Well he did call himself "prettier" so take that as you will.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 13, 2021)

what would happen if nools dick thread and ralphs   thread were merged?


----------



## Dyn (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> The issue has been resolved fren, thank you for your concern.


Did you try asking her to put a finger in your bum and that fixed it?


----------



## Not Vordrak (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


Nice cock.


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Feb 13, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


>


 I have a hard time understanding the type of person who'd willingly wear a shirt that says "broke dick". Unless they have a humiliation fetish I don't see the point.


----------



## Benzo Samurai (Feb 13, 2021)

i think ralph has just googled crap on null, found the dick shit, and when null is perplexed at a gunt talking about his dicc ralph takes that as working in hurting nulls feelings, not realizing that null probably has a lot of experience with people online throwing all kinds of crap and dicks on him.

edit: maybe ralph is so insecure that he can't *not* mention the dick shit now because that would be "backing down"


----------



## BrainProlapse (Feb 13, 2021)

This lazy design is pretty telling of how little he cares for fans and how fucking slovenly he is; it's something you are selling to your core supporters and you can't put in even a little effort?
I doubt this will even get a single buyer but if he had paid an artist $50 to throw together a better design it'd pay dividends.
Compare it to The Dick Show's t-shirt designs:



Effort has actually been put into it, people would and have bought this. It also notably doesn't feature the word 'Dick' on it so passersby think you're a weirdo.


----------



## instythot (Feb 13, 2021)

Daisymae said:


> tbh from what nol has said and considering his level of experience, i dont think it is a matter of him having a "broken dick", i just think he is probably poor at using it.
> 
> nol isnt that experienced, but he watches a whole lot of porn. im willing to bet that his partners have either been shit (sorry @FramerGirl420), that hes been too drunk, or that nerves played a role in his lack of ability to cum during sex. if your partner is just laying there, or just like bouncing up and down without enthusiasm, then youre going to have a really bad time. also, foreplay helps a great deal. id guess he isnt doing too much kissing before one gets on top of the other. from what i recall alcohol was involved in a few attempts. if you're drunk as hell, your dick isnt going to work too great. even if you arent so drunk that you cant get hard, it could be difficult to sustain an erection or even cum. i believe he has gone long periods without sex. that sucks. it can also make you overanxious. could be hes getting in there and hes just so happy to be there he doesnt calm down and enjoy it. there is also something to be said about routine. nols positioning when he cums is likely sitting in a slouching position, with his back curled, facing forward. 100% of his nuts in the last over half a decade have been while watching porn of _some sort_ while on a computer chair. its gonna be difficult for his body to respond when now hes on his knees hovering over a chick or laying on his back. obesity could be playing a role here, too, because sex could be just that strenuous on his cardiovascular conditioning and it could be impacting his circulation. last i heard he was in the 3 bills range and thats kinda extreme.
> 
> my suggestion would be for nol to stop jerking it, read some books on how to enjoy sex, start exercising a bit, and find a partner who is interested in a longer session than just a bang and go. i definitely think he would cum then.


I was initially in favor of this thread because Ethan Ralph's inability to keep Josh's penis out of his mouth, linguistically, is pretty funny. However, now that we've discovered that the thread can somehow be taken as an invitation to provide unsolicited jizzing advice for Josh, I have reversed my position


----------



## GaryGrey (Feb 13, 2021)

The only time Ralph took criticism well was the jceaser Pornhub incident.  He didn't hide from it or draw attention to it (aside from the wrestling appearance).  Says something that a man isn't bothered for people to see his interracial fetish but looses his mind over


----------



## Angry Shoes (Feb 13, 2021)

First you host a forum about an Internet weirdo, then many years later after a long and strange journey you're getting unsolicited penis advice from people on that forum. I love this stupid site so much.


Benzo Samurai said:


> i think ralph has just googled crap on null, found the dick shit, and when null is perplexed at a gunt talking about his dicc ralph takes that as working in hurting nulls feelings, not realizing that null probably has a lot of experience with people online throwing all kinds of crap and dicks on him.


Agreed, between this and the pedo shit he clearly just googled Josh's full name and just parrots any negitive thing he read without any sort of research or critical thinking.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 13, 2021)

Benzo Samurai said:


> i think ralph has just googled crap on null, found the dick shit, and when null is perplexed at a gunt talking about his dicc ralph takes that as working in hurting nulls feelings, not realizing that null probably has a lot of experience with people online throwing all kinds of crap and dicks on him.
> 
> edit: maybe ralph is so insecure that he can't *not* mention the dick shit now because that would be "backing down"


ralph lurks heavy though..


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 13, 2021)

Captain Fitzbattleaxe said:


> I have a hard time understanding the type of person who'd willingly wear a shirt that says "broke dick". Unless they have a humiliation fetish I don't see the point.


At ~3 inches would that be considered a "broke dick"?


----------



## Disco Inferno (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm a flaming faggot and I've never been obsessed with someone's dick.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 13, 2021)

BROKE DICK FARMS HAHAAAAAAAAAAAA LETS GO!


----------



## High Tea (Feb 13, 2021)

GaryGrey said:


> The only time Ralph took criticism well was the jceaser Pornhub incident.  He didn't hide from it or draw attention to it (aside from the wrestling appearance).  Says something that a man isn't bothered for people to see his interracial fetish but looses his mind over


Probably helped that Metokur joked about it instead of attacking him.  He had much more powerful allies at the time.  

And if no one could guess he was into interracial stuff when Nora is not Caucasian, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 13, 2021)

instythot said:


> I have reversed my position


So, can we take that as an anal fetish like the sort that ralph has?

We need to turn this thread into good and make sure that the guntlet gets to keep is teeny weeny turtle neck!  He'll need all the length he can get given his genetics.

Also, def "watching" this thread because this is going to be a wonderful tribute to our dear leader's leadership!


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 13, 2021)

Rather: The dick that broke Ethan. It's fascinating how much mental damage Josh's dick has done to the gunt. It's even partially responsible for the little guntling on its way.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Feb 13, 2021)

Disco Inferno said:


> I'm a flaming faggot and I've never been obsessed with someone's dick.


You evidently don't flame as brightly as the Gunt.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 13, 2021)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> responsible for the little guntling on its way.


Are you saying nool had it in for him?


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Feb 13, 2021)

If only the Gunt's dick had been broken when he put it in a teenager without protection  what a fool.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 13, 2021)

TaterFarmer said:


> Are you saying nool had it in for him?


The gunt couldn't handle the bantz from a man with a broken dick. This is low-key what set his spiral into cow-dom into overdrive.


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Feb 13, 2021)

I hope the two Killstream fans that actually bought this thing post pics.  I'm just imagining somebody proudly wearing their Broke Dick Farms shirt to own the aylawgs while everyone that sees the shirt thinks it's some sort of souvenir from a physical location, like a fat camp for erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Feb 13, 2021)

Null has confirmed that we are now the Fixed-dick Farms ackshually.


Sriracha said:


> I just think it's really, really gay. I'm surprised you haven't got smash or pass yet.


I’m not. _We _know Ralph would smash but his wignat audience really don’t want to hear it; he can’t afford to lose any more lemons spells donos child support funds.


TaterFarmer said:


> We need to turn this thread into good and make sure that the guntlet gets to keep is teeny weeny turtle neck!  He'll need all the length he can get given his genetics.


I don’t know what I was expecting when I joined the Farms, but it definitely wasn’t repeatedly advocating for circumcision to be banned unless medically necessary.


----------



## Sriracha (Feb 13, 2021)

This thread is really, really fucking gay.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 13, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> This thread is really, really fucking gay.


you're just jealous that the gunt has a passion in his life.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 13, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> This thread is really, really fucking gay.


It's really not. Nobody's talking about them smashing cocks together or writing flowery prose, yet. You're lucky I'm really lazy I'd write... words good...?


----------



## instythot (Feb 13, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> It's really not. Nobody's talking about them smashing cocks together or writing flowery prose, yet. You're lucky I'm really lazy I'd write... words good...?


Yeah, but now that you put the idea out there, we're guaranteed to get this thread filled with nsfw Ethan/Josh


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 13, 2021)

Ralphs love of Josh's dick always reminded me of this.


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Feb 13, 2021)

Ralph was that guy in high school that always had a reason to be near the showers in the boy's locker room.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 13, 2021)

instythot said:


> we're guaranteed to get this thread filled with nsfw Ethan/Josh


Valentines Day is coming up.  Surely we can celebrate with tales of the passion of the gunt!


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 13, 2021)

Honestly if Ralph just would have kept it at: "Josh talked about his dick and dick problems to a bunch of randoms on discord" , isnt he a fucking wierdo?" That would have been a win cause its super wierd to talk about your dick to randoms on discord.

But in typical Ralph fashion he has to try and spin it and keep hammering on about it to strangers on the street or random women hes fucking. To the point that its an actual obession and on his mind at all times. He has to mention it dosent matter if hes "winning" or hes losing. Taking in to account that it wasnt broken in the first place,  i got to wonder if he has some major dick issues himself as he can´t shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 13, 2021)

Nordid said:


> Taking in to account that it wasnt broken in the first place, i got to wonder if he has some major dick issues himself as he can´t shut the fuck up about it.


I think it's more that it's the only way Ralph can win one over.  MATI has more viewers, the Kiwi Farms keeps growing, null appears to be making money as opposed to losing it like Ralph, no arrest record etc etc etc.  But if Ralph has a functioning penis and null does not, than he is still the big winner.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 13, 2021)

BUILT FOR BMC (BIG MOON COCK)


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 13, 2021)

DoctorJimmyRay said:


> Instead of a silver coin, could we maybe do a gold plated imprint of Null's penis? Or maybe a 3d printed model based on a scan of the cock? Something true to life, so I can appreciate the pure aesthetic glory of dear leader's business? Erect or flaccid, I'm not picky.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 13, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> no arrest record etc etc etc


All of null's legal tangles are awesome "stuff it" replies and he's even told off a mother fucking country.  Unlike ralph who has to make sure he hasn't left his bumper at the scene of the crime each morning.


CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 1918492


Trans man DIY at home kit?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 13, 2021)

TaterFarmer said:


> Trans man DIY at home kit?


Next merch run.


----------



## Bixnood (Feb 13, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


don't tell me what to do you girthy little tease.


----------



## Benzo Samurai (Feb 13, 2021)

death of chans said:


> ralph lurks heavy though..


true and yet i don't feel like there's anything but surface level shit tbh, but i guess that is to be expected from a drunk gunt


----------



## Lobotomized_Chicken (Feb 13, 2021)

They say every time Ralph makes a comment about Null's penis, he has to jam his hands into his crouch to hide his raging erection....


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 13, 2021)

Either he lets the aylogs make him feel insecure and shuts up about Null's dick or he doubles down and looks like a massive faggot. The gunt can't win either way.


----------



## Rafael Epstein (Feb 13, 2021)

Lobotomized_Chicken said:


> They say every time Ralph makes a comment about Null's penis, he has to jam his hands into his crouch to hide his raging erection....


Implying the gunt doesn't hide it 24/7


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 13, 2021)

Lobotomized_Chicken said:


> They say every time Ralph makes a comment about Null's penis, he has to jam his hands into his crouch to hide his raging erection....


Ralph could waddle all over town with an erection and no one would notice.
#SmallDickPerks


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 13, 2021)

No matter how much this guy tries to dunk on us, we've still seen his girlfriend's ass (and him sticking his finger in said ass)


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> No matter how much this guy tries to dunk on us, we've still seen his girlfriend's ass (and him sticking his finger in said ass)


Does anyone have a png of Ralph's jiggling gunt?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 13, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 1918667


>ifunny


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 13, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> >ifunny


----------



## No. 7 cat (Feb 13, 2021)

Lobotomized_Chicken said:


> They say every time Ralph makes a comment about Null's penis, he has to jam his hands into his crouch to hide his raging erection....


The small size probably means his baggy pants do all the necessary hiding.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 13, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 1918793


Saint deserves better than this. I don't know how to rate this post.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Feb 13, 2021)

Imagine letting your nemesis’ dick live rent-free in your head. Closeted much?


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't know... a null pointer is pretty speshul.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Feb 13, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> Does anyone have a png of Ralph's jiggling gunt?


I'm afraid this is the best we have.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 13, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> Does anyone have a png of Ralph's jiggling gunt?


I gotchu


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 13, 2021)

DoctorJimmyRay said:


> maybe a 3d printed model based on a scan of the cock?


@Null does not wanna be a 3D sex dick in the White House!


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Feb 13, 2021)

Ladies and people who will respond pretending to be a woman:

*Which would you rather have sex with and why...*
- Josh's boring average size penis that has trouble cumming due to his circumcision
- Ralphs rock hard raw and uncut rootin tootin sperm shooting mephis style baby corn sized penis


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Feb 13, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> Ladies and people who will respond pretending to be a woman:
> 
> *Which would you rather have sex with and why...*
> - Josh's boring average size penis that has trouble cumming due to his circumcision
> - Ralphs rock hard raw and uncut rootin tootin sperm shooting mephis style baby corn sized penis


Ralph looks like he smells worse than Josh, what with the alcoholism and the folds between his gunt and the rest of his body. No matter how good his dick might be, I don't want to have to lift up a festering beery gunt in order to get to it. No dick is worth that. That, and "he takes a long time to cum" isn't really such a bad thing, better that than too fast.
Plus Josh would feed me breakfast afterwards.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 13, 2021)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> Ralph looks like he smells worse than Josh, what with the alcoholism and the folds between his gunt and the rest of his body. No matter how good his dick might be, I don't want to have to lift up a festering beery gunt in order to get to it. No dick is worth that. That, and "he takes a long time to cum" isn't really such a bad thing, better that than too fast.
> Plus Josh would feed me breakfast afterwards.


We've already seen his dick. It's gross and small.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm saving myself for Jessica Yaniv!


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 13, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> I gotchu
> View attachment 1918963


I was trying to eat, you fucking monster.

EDIT: Spoilers next time.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Feb 13, 2021)

instythot said:


> Yeah, but now that you put the idea out there, we're guaranteed to get this thread filled with nsfw Ethan/Josh


"Ahve never been real good at being wrong," Ethan sighed as his butthole pulsed with the beating of Josh's heart, "but ahm glad I was wrong about your dick bein' broke.  That was... Was illuminating."

"Jawsh, ahm a gay man. Ah can say that now. All these feelings you unleashed are...just...will you be gay with me forever, Jawsh Conner Moon?"

Josh remained silent, answering Ethan's question by pushing even deeper into Ethan's velvet sex.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm sure gunt is living it up in California right now and not lurking in a thread about Joshua Moon's penis.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 14, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> This thread is really, really fucking gay.


I didn't _really _agree with this post at first but watching what this thread has degenerated into I do now.


----------



## Sriracha (Feb 14, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I didn't _really _agree with this post at first but watching what this thread has degenerated into I do now.


Actually while we're here Ralph wanting to spite fuck Josh's mum is way more gayer than this thread. Especially when Josh looks so much like his mum.


----------



## High Tea (Feb 14, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> Ladies and people who will respond pretending to be a woman:
> 
> *Which would you rather have sex with and why...*
> - Josh's boring average size penis that has trouble cumming due to his circumcision
> - Ralphs rock hard raw and uncut rootin tootin sperm shooting mephis style baby corn sized penis


I'd go door number 3 (no offense), but if you must pick between the two, I'd choose Josh.  He seems very determined and detail oriented, tries to fix things if they aren't going right, can handle a little banter.  Those qualities could translate to the bedroom.  If you just want a quick fuck or to get pregnant fast, you go number 2.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 14, 2021)

This is a thread about _Ralph's obsession_, guys.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 14, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 1918667


What's funny is all 3 of those are usually true about Ralph's sphere and associates. 



AltisticRight said:


> This is a thread about _Ralph's obsession_, guys.


But ralph having an insignificant clitty is a big (lol well small and metaphorically impactful) reason why he likes Josh's cock so much. Plus I don't think ralph is wrong to like Josh I just want him to be honest about his feelings towards nools duck




George Cuckzunian said:


> *Which would you rather have sex with and why...*


Peg ralph,  I'm a manly man and not a yucky girl but the answer seems obvious especially with good old Ronnie paving the way to make his quivering boi pusay wet and willing


----------



## Geoff Peterson (Feb 14, 2021)

Karen Farms was a far more clever name than Broke Dick Farms, even if it still wasn't that funny. But then again Chris has a bent duck so Broke Dick Farms is also fitting.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Feb 14, 2021)

What the fuck is happening in this thread? You’re supposed to be mocking the guy who’s obsessed with Josh’s fully-functional dick, not becoming him.


George Cuckzunian said:


> *Which would you rather have sex with and why...*
> - Josh's boring average size penis that has trouble cumming due to his circumcision
> - Ralphs rock hard raw and uncut rootin tootin sperm shooting mephis style baby corn sized penis


Take it to Tinder dude.

Edit: you’ve made me think about it now FFS, but I reckon I’d be safe from both by virtue of living in Josh’s least-favourite country and being able to out run walk the Gunt.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Feb 14, 2021)

High Tea said:


> And if no one could guess he was into interracial stuff when Nora is not Caucasian, I don't know what to tell you.


Desperation ≠ fetish


----------



## Thumb Butler (Feb 14, 2021)

TaterFarmer said:


> I'm saving myself for Jessica Yaniv!


Get in line, because I was there first.


----------



## nekrataal (Feb 14, 2021)

I feel like if you have a 3 inch when hard cock hidden under a gunt flap you really don’t have much room to talk about other dudes peckers.


----------



## Mary Magdalene (Feb 14, 2021)

I know way too much about null's dick and sex life now. Thanks Ethan Ralph, very cool!


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 14, 2021)

Ralph needs to hurry up and do something stupid already if we're just going to sit around talking about dick.


----------



## High Tea (Feb 14, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> Desperation ≠ fetish


At the very least it would indicate that he was open to it and he doesn't actually hate them if he's willing to marry them.


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 14, 2021)

The only thing I'll say is that it's still worth noting that Ralph's sex tape is just him laying there, while Faith did all the work. I'm sorry, but a real man fucks a woman, and doesn't lay in bed  watching all the work be done. He could've at least been on his knees and had Faith rock back and forth on his dick but he was too lazy to even do that.


----------



## Ripple (Feb 14, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> The only thing I'll say is that it's still worth noting that Ralph's sex tape is just him laying there, while Faith did all the work. I'm sorry, but a real man fucks a woman, and doesn't lay in bed  watching all the work be done. He could've at least been on his knees and had Faith rock back and forth on his dick but he was too lazy to even do that.


Do you often find your mind fixated on how much better you could have fucked Faith? Do you like to think you’d give it to her like a real man? You would have treated her right. If only that fucking whore were with a real gentleman such as yourself.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Feb 14, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> The only thing I'll say is that it's still worth noting that Ralph's sex tape is just him laying there, while Faith did all the work. I'm sorry, but a real man fucks a woman, and doesn't lay in bed  watching all the work be done. He could've at least been on his knees and had Faith rock back and forth on his dick but he was too lazy to even do that.


r/ihavesex


----------



## Stupid Sexy Flanders (Feb 14, 2021)

but has josh posted a dick pic yet


----------



## Pizdec (Feb 14, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Do you often find your mind fixated on how much better you could have fucked Faith? Do you like to think you’d give it to her like a real man? You would have treated her right. If only that fucking whore were with a real gentleman such as yourself.


My point was for a guy who talks about Null having a broke dick, that tape does little to show his is any better.


----------



## Edilg (Feb 14, 2021)

How about someone make a KILLSNEED shirt?


Spoiler



formerly entertaining


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 14, 2021)

Pizdec said:


> The only thing I'll say is that it's still worth noting that Ralph's sex tape is just him laying there, while Faith did all the work. I'm sorry, but a real man fucks a woman, and doesn't lay in bed  watching all the work be done. He could've at least been on his knees and had Faith rock back and forth on his dick but he was too lazy to even do that.


He has to have sex in the most emasculated manner outside of letting a girl peg you lol


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 14, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> What the fuck is happening in this thread?


Look on the bright side at least it isn't a cunny thread. Although if it was we'd probably have Warski lurking in here.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 14, 2021)

I thought of something, gunt being openly bi might save his career, think about it the gunt guard are so whipped mayneb2 to 5 guys max out of Ralph's remaining 100 would leave and then he'd given the hallowed status of token minority and be brought on to be used as a cudgel by maybe even more mainstream right wingers like crowder.

And what could we say to mock the gunt then? About being gay i mean if he's not denying it


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeah... given his 2 incher (at full salute), ralph is likely intersexed, so he'd be better off going trans than gay.  Gay white guys are basically white supremacists these days.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> I thought of something, gunt being openly bi might save his career, think about it the gunt guard are so whipped mayneb2 to 5 guys max out of Ralph's remaining 100 would leave and then he'd given the hallowed status of token minority and be brought on to be used as a cudgel by maybe even more mainstream right wingers like crowder.
> 
> And what could we say to mock the gunt then? About being gay i mean if he's not denying it


Wait gunt is bi sexual? Everything makes perfect sense now, the borderline homosexual moments with Warski, his obsession with Null's dick, he's just a horny little meat biscuit.


----------



## Disco Inferno (Feb 14, 2021)

nekrataal said:


> I feel like if you have a 3 inch when hard cock hidden under a gunt flap you really don’t have much room to talk about other dudes peckers.


People who insult another dudes dick are either deeply insecure men or petty women.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 14, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> Wait gunt is bi sexual?


Not openly but he admits to watching sports to seem less gay and he says he's pretty


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Not openly but he admits to watching sports to seem less gay and he says he's pretty


May's gonna make him troon out soon.


----------



## ajax (Feb 14, 2021)

So what if Josh's dick don't work, there are pills that can fix that if he wanted to. 

No pills can fix what Ralph has, his pills only make him worse. 

I support you Josh, see a doctor, nothing to be ashamed over.


----------



## High Tea (Feb 14, 2021)

Josh just needs a girl to spend their time helping him through it.
Ralph needs to learn how to be selfless.
Not sure what is easier.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 14, 2021)

_It is the 41st Millennium. For more than a hundred centuries the Gunt Emperor of Menchkind has sat immobile on the Golden Throne of  Trovo. He is the master of  the ralphretort.com by the will of the gods and master of a million threads by the might of his inexhaustible rage."_


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralph wishes that he could be as interesting as Null.


----------



## instythot (Feb 14, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Ethan Ralph wishes that he could be as interesting as Null.


These days, Ethan Ralph wishes he could be as good of a stream host as Gator


----------



## Vetti (Feb 14, 2021)

instythot said:


> These days, Ethan Ralph wishes he could be as good of a stream host as Gator


I listened to part of a show from last July and even that was noticeably better than the recent shows. It's unbelievable how bad the Killstream is now.


----------



## instythot (Feb 14, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I listened to part of a show from last July and even that was noticeably better than the recent shows. It's unbelievable how bad the Killstream is now.


And even last July is a 4 alarm dumpster compared to even late stream.me . Good Christ, it's just dolphin laughing, "dabbing on haters" and being afraid of what Rand might say now


----------



## Vetti (Feb 14, 2021)

instythot said:


> And even last July is a 4 alarm dumpster compared to even late stream.me . Good Christ, it's just dolphin laughing, "dabbing on haters" and being afraid of what Rand might say now


RAND NO 
RAND NO
RAND! 

go ahead caller...


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 14, 2021)

2018 Killstream: _"Welcome to the Killstream Mr Metokur." "Matt NOOOOOOO!" "Zidan, what's your take on this?" "Tonight I'm joined by my sumptuous wife Nora." "I wanna thank you guys for 9k viewers, !"
_
2021 Killstream: _"Josh's dick doesn't work." "Fuck all these spergs." Play the Tucker clip Gator." "Don't say that word Rand." Ban that idiot Gator." "Warski will be joining us." _

Yeah, I think it's fair to say the show has declined somewhat.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 14, 2021)

Do you think his hate watchers are outnumbering his "fans"?   How many watch him live now? (I'm not willing to figure out what shit hole site he streams from to find out)


----------



## Sriracha (Feb 14, 2021)

Disco Inferno said:


> People who insult another dudes dick are either deeply insecure men or petty women.


I think it's insecure and petty to say that something is off limits to make fun of. 

There is nothing wrong with pointing out that Ralph has a 3 incher and can't cum unless he huffs and eats shit. It's not an attack on other men who have small dicks or even shit-huffers. I don't see any circumcised men crying about Ralph making fun of Null's broke fixed dick.


----------



## milk (Feb 14, 2021)

TaterFarmer said:


> Do you think his hate watchers are outnumbering his "fans"?   How many watch him live now? (I'm not willing to figure out what shit hole site he streams from to find out)


More of them should re-stream to help the Gunt lose some weight.


----------



## Danke (Feb 14, 2021)

The reason this fat loser still constantly talks about Jersh's penile gland is because 2-5 of the followers that cock-slob this obese orangatang find the joke still funny.  Because let's be honest; what normal person hears a fat adult male talk about another fat adult male's penis and consider that comedygold?


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 15, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


Just remembered this:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 15, 2021)

If you're really quiet and pay attention... somewhere, off in the distance, you can hear a gunt crying.


----------



## Enoby Way (Feb 15, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> "Ahve never been real good at being wrong," Ethan sighed as his butthole pulsed with the beating of Josh's heart, "but ahm glad I was wrong about your dick bein' broke.  That was... Was illuminating."
> 
> "Jawsh, ahm a gay man. Ah can say that now. All these feelings you unleashed are...just...will you be gay with me forever, Jawsh Conner Moon?"
> 
> Josh remained silent, answering Ethan's question by pushing even deeper into Ethan's velvet sex.



"HNNNNNNNGGGG", Ethan grunted with the sudden shock, then gasped as he felt the waves of pleasure pulsating from his prostate. His whole body was tingling with feelings emanating from that treasured gland deep within, only accessible via his Belgian chocolate starfish. Like his heart, it had never been touched until now. 

"Jawsh, you make me feel like a virgin again--oh my Gawwwwwwd!"

A high pitched scream ripped from his lips, as he struggled to control the Starburst of excitement from within.

"You know you wanted this," said Josh when it was over, softly stroking the Gunt. It quivered at his touch, confirming to him that much of Ralph's deep, long-repressed tension was still finally finding its way to the surface. Each ripple of release washed over the Gunt with a gentle, wavelike motion, vibrating with the responsiveness of jell-o during an earth tremor. Perhaps that earth tremor was even from San Francisco, for lo, the whole thing was also incredibly gay.

"It's all ah ever wanted," Ralph breathed, the Gunt's motion echoing his own. "How could ah have ever denied this to myself? To my heart?"

"We're not done yet," Josh said, retrieving his mangled member from Ralph's backside, wishing his Josh Jr still had a helmet.

Ralph let out a moan at the thought of more. He wasn't sure he could take it--and yet he had to know.

"I've prepared something special just for this occasion," Josh said. "Just for you."

"For me?"

"Oh, yes." Josh said. "Don't look now--just close your eyes and tell me if you can guess what this is."

Ethan obeyed, and braced as the soft juicy knobs penetrated him.

"Ribbed," he gasped. He knew what it was.

"For your pleasure," Josh whispered in his ear, and guided the corn cob further in, to its destination. Letting it do the work he never could.

The harvest would be bountiful tonight.


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## waffle (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm mostly courious how sexually harassing it feels for Null to have another man who constantly rambles about your dong to literally anyone who will listent, and sometimes just at people who won't? 

Frankly, it's fucking bizarre how obsessed he is with his ex-friends dong.


----------



## ClipBitch (Feb 15, 2021)

Obsessing over another man's penis is the first step to becoming a troon.


----------



## naught (Feb 15, 2021)

TaterFarmer said:


> Do you think his hate watchers are outnumbering his "fans"?   How many watch him live now? (I'm not willing to figure out what shit hole site he streams from to find out)


It's always been that way for Ralph.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 15, 2021)

I did not expect to see a janny's dick being discussed when I logged on to my internet shitposting forum.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 15, 2021)

What's Josh's penis going to do when Barb dies?


----------



## PhoBingas (Feb 15, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> I did not expect to see a janny's dick being discussed when I logged on to my internet shitposting forum.


Welcome to Biden's America.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Feb 15, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Welcome to Biden's America.


This discussion is clearly the work of Russian bots.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Feb 15, 2021)

Dyn said:


> What's Josh's penis going to do when Barb dies?


I think Josh's dick will go and cuck Barb's dead body if possible or just dying alone without a woman.


----------



## ajax (Feb 15, 2021)

Shikikan-san said:


> I think Josh's dick will go and cuck Barb's dead body if possible or just dying alone without a woman.


Impossible, it doesn't work remember? 

Maybe with some Viagra.


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Feb 15, 2021)

Null said:


> It's a cheap design and I would not feel right selling it even as a joke.
> 
> By the way, the original comment that sparked Ralph's obsession with my benis is I said that I hadn't ever had an orgasm from sex at the time. I blamed this on my circumcision. He took this as a serious L and started talking about it non-stop, but realized that it wasn't a particularly effective attack because his audience is anti-circumcision. So now he just lies and says it doesn't work at all, which is not true and has never been true. Ralph is not above outright fabrication at all, and he justifies it by saying the forum gets shit wrong.



why is his audience no


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 15, 2021)

Null said:


> It's a cheap design and I would not feel right selling it even as a joke.


Isn't it literally your Kiwi Farms design with new words?


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 15, 2021)

I think ralpj should read this thread live to own the alawgs,


----------



## Null (Feb 15, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Isn't it literally your Kiwi Farms design with new words?


Yes, which is why it's cheap. I've never sold the logo on a shirt.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 15, 2021)

Null said:


> Yes, which is why it's cheap. I've never sold the logo on a shirt.


But it's iconic. How about a Memphis Ten cm shirt? Or a Memphis 7.5cm for accuracy's sake.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Feb 15, 2021)

I think Ralph needs to get a new joke now. There is no way Null’s penis is still broken after Chantal opened an Only Fans


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Feb 15, 2021)

Why can't Ralph just come out as gay already?


----------



## Sissy (Feb 15, 2021)

why dont u 2 fags just shut the fuck up and kiss already


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Feb 15, 2021)

Ralph's mind is broken and only the smell and taste of some fat chicks anal content is enough to get him coom.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 15, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Isn't it literally your Kiwi Farms design with new words?





Null said:


> Yes, which is why it's cheap. I've never sold the logo on a shirt.


Ah, but you've missed the crucial, dare I say, clever, detail.

See, the official Kiwi has a long, proud beak. Extending far from the Kiwi's body.

Ralph's Kiwi has a stubby, stunted beak; flaccidly and pathetically drooping down the Kiwi's body, to remind us again of how broken Ralph was by a throw-away joke about cornJosh's penis is.

Ralph has really thought this through.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 15, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> But it's iconic. How about a Memphis Ten cm shirt? Or a Memphis 7.5cm for accuracy's sake.


If you want accuracy, it has to be West Memphis.


----------



## ajax (Feb 15, 2021)

Didn't Ralph say the shirt would be on sale for 48 hours only on Feb 10th?

As of now, it's still #1 on his store. 


			https://shop.theralphretort.com/


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 15, 2021)

ajax said:


> Didn't Ralph say the shirt would be on sale for 48 hours only on Feb 10th?
> 
> As of now, it's still #1 on his store.
> 
> ...


He's probably trying to sell more than single digits to own the alwags and have only five crates of back orders instead of 6


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Feb 15, 2021)

Strong Tranni Role Model said:


> why dont u 2 fags just shut the fuck up and kiss already


Well Ralph is already a fuck up so I guess they just need to kiss?



ajax said:


> Didn't Ralph say the shirt would be on sale for 48 hours only on Feb 10th?
> 
> As of now, it's still #1 on his store.
> 
> ...


Ralph's pretty optimistic that his listeners only need up to XXL shirts.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 15, 2021)

ajax said:


> Didn't Ralph say the shirt would be on sale for 48 hours only on Feb 10th?
> 
> As of now, it's still #1 on his store.
> 
> ...


That was only a ploy to try to get sales.  It's a common tactic to induce FOMO to pressure people into buying.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Feb 15, 2021)

Never cared about Ralph before the Broke dick shirt, only watched a few of his episodes with Metokur and the Boulder scandal. He really is just a boring middle aged conservative who does retarded things with even more boring co-hosts. This whole war is petty because its about a site that is as free speech as you can get vs a guy who was popular 3 years ago but squandered it by being retarted. @Null summed it up best in his friday stream who would wear that shirt in public?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 15, 2021)

I question the idea that this thread is necessary.


----------



## thismanlies (Feb 15, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> I question the idea that this thread is necessary.


Given Ralph's exploits and the audience he caters to, I'd say that a thread about him obsessing about another man's penis is very necessary.


----------



## Banworld (Feb 15, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> That was only a ploy to try to get sales.  It's a common tactic to induce FOMO to pressure people into buying.


I understand the tactic, I just can't imagine feeling as though I'm going to 'miss out' on a Broke Dick Farms shirt.

Josh is autistically minting coins for us, and Ralph is fucking around in paint for ten minutes in order to make like 100 dollars tops in shirt sales. Mad At The Internet beats out the Killstream because it is genuinely more interesting to hear about one mans struggle against aphids in the Siberian wilderness than it is to hear about another mans struggle against well-established alcoholism in some fucking trailer in bumfuck nowhere.


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 15, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


What is there to say about null's penis that is neither a compliment nor insult? The following “R-List” of categorized tactics serve to help broach this sensitive topic. When responding to a potentially negative mention of null's nuanced dick, facility with them can help avoid damage to an important relationship or disarm a threat to your forum reputation:

*Reframe — Cast the cut carrot in a different light.* 
*Rephrase — Say the words in a different, less negative way about his dong.* 
*Revisit — Use an earlier schlong success to redefine a current phallic failure. 
Restate — Clarify or redirect negative wang-wording. 
Request — Ask a cock question.* 
*Rebalance — Adjust the other person’s pecker power.* 
*Reorganize — Change the priority of null's dick, balls, ass & nips.* 

This obsession with null's dick is a projection of Ralph's insecurities based on limited knowledge of null's genital admissions. Ralph is simply uncomfortable talking about his own sexual disfunctions and rambling about others is his way of shifting the focus away from sticking his thumb in her ass and sniffing it while lazily humping along. It is reasonable to assume null's dick is not broken based on the limited context provided and leaping to conclusions just makes one look like a desperate gamer. 

♪ Knobby-nips admin, all the ladies sit & spin ♫
♫ Pinch & twist, cup the nuts, Josh can cream to all the sluts ♪


----------



## Jazz never died! (Feb 15, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


If anyone is talking about another mans dick is very weird and gay.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 15, 2021)

Jazz never died! said:


> Never cared about Ralph before the Broke dick shirt, only watched a few of his episodes with Metokur and the Boulder scandal. He really is just a boring middle aged conservative who does retarded things with even more boring co-hosts. This whole war is petty because its about a site that is as free speech as you can get vs a guy who was popular 3 years ago but squandered it by being retarted. @Null summed it up best in his friday stream who would wear that shirt in public?


@theralph @spectreisafaggot is a conservative? The man who voted for Obama twice and never voted for Trump, condemned Null for quoting a copypasta on niggers like a liberal cuck and whose political opinions swing like a pendulum?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 15, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> @theralph @spectreisafaggot is a conservative? The man who voted for Obama twice and never voted for Trump, condemned Null for quoting a copypasta on niggers like a liberal cuck and whose political opinions swing like a pendulum?


There's also that clip of him berating some guy for being a "jew hating piece of shit" or something along those lines years ago. It's safe to assume he has no serious political or ideological convictions and only sticks with the "side" he's stuck on because he knows the left would never accept someone with his baggage (gaymergape, ibs holocaust debates, right wing watch articles on him, and the like).


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 16, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> @theralph @spectreisafaggot is a conservative? The man who voted for Obama twice and never voted for Trump, condemned Null for quoting a copypasta on niggers like a liberal cuck and whose political opinions swing like a pendulum?


The gunt cries out in pain as he strikes you.


----------



## Guntkvd (Feb 16, 2021)

Can someone post that clip where Ralph compares space X rocket to Null's dick?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Feb 16, 2021)

I came up with equally autistic shirt idea.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 16, 2021)

Guntkvd said:


> Can someone post that clip where Ralph compares space X rocket to Null's dick?


It's here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...eaceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-8263261


----------



## Faggitory (Feb 16, 2021)

Null said:


> It's a cheap design and I would not feel right selling it even as a joke.


What about changing the "Kiwi Farms" name in the top left to "Broke Dick Farms" this April Fools day? Unless its harder to do that sort of thing than I think.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Feb 16, 2021)

All this because Gunt wants a ride on Null’s red rocket. Even fresh out of legal hot water he can’t stop thinking about peniss and vagine


----------



## ddlloo (Feb 16, 2021)

My favourite part about Ralph's obsession with Null's dick is that he has consistently, since hooking up with Dick Masterson, derided people for 'womanly behaviour'. Insulting a guy's dick and his sex life is literally dot point number one under the description of Womanly Behaviour.

I get why Ralph does it, but man it's creepy as fuck how often he goes back to that well even when the discussion has literally zero to do with Josh or the Farms. Borderline obsessed with another man's dick.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Feb 16, 2021)

Ralph is so obsessed with Null that he’s now threatening to fuck his mom just to feel closer to him. Tragic.


----------



## byuu (Feb 16, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Ralph is so obsessed with Null that he’s now threatening to fuck his mom just to feel closer to him. Tragic.
> View attachment 1924856


Would a drunk woman even notice if Ralph fucked her? She would just think a fat pig fell on her.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 16, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> Would a drunk woman even notice if Ralph fucked her?


Ralph is just the "princess and the pea" of manliness in search of his queen.  (And, if it turns out that his cat is named queenie, I think I'll hurl)


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 16, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Ralph is so obsessed with Null that he’s now threatening to fuck his mom just to feel closer to him. Tragic.
> View attachment 1924856


Don't worry! Friends of the Website and Big Supporters of the Movement Jared Holt and Kristen Doerer from Right Wing Watch are on the case bashing the fash and owning the chuds. 

Article on RWW
Thread Detailing the Crippling Hate Speech


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 16, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> There's also that clip of him berating some guy for being a "jew hating piece of shit" or something along those lines years ago. It's safe to assume he has no serious political or ideological convictions and only sticks with the "side" he's stuck on because he knows the left would never accept someone with his baggage (gaymergape, ibs holocaust debates, right wing watch articles on him, and the like).


I want to say it was a remark against LeoPirate in one of those streams back in 2015 or so where he's just hollerin' over him the entire time but unfortunately I can't find a timestamp. It's a 3 hour+ stream but I'm sure a clip is floating around somewhere.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 16, 2021)

ScamL Likely said:


> There's also that clip of him berating some guy for being a "jew hating piece of shit" or something along those lines years ago.





TriggerMeElmo said:


> I want to say it was a remark against LeoPirate in one of those streams back in 2015 or so where he's just hollerin' over him the entire time but unfortunately I can't find a timestamp.


_Go talk about Auschwitz you POS! You motherfucking Jew hatin' POS! Get the Fuck off this stream! GTFO off this stream! Go suck fucking IA's (Daddy Jim's) dick you POS!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


_


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 16, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> _Go talk about Auschwitz you POS! You motherfucking Jew hatin' POS! Get the Fuck off this stream! GTFO off this stream! Go suck fucking IA's (Daddy Jim's) dick you POS!
> View attachment 1925225_


The Gunt is immunized against all dangers: one may call him a grifter, parasite, lard ass, pedophile, it all runs off him like water off a raincoat. But mention corn and you will be astonished at how he recoils, how injured he is, how he suddenly shrinks back: “I’ve been found out.”

So apparently Nick Fuentes is big gay. Ralph's been having him on the show more and more. Will a punished and vulnerable Nick fall into the gunts snare? I'm giving it 50/50 odds that gunt starts grooming Fuentes.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 16, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> I'm giving it 50/50 odds that gunt starts grooming Fuentes.


They have a longer history together then you're giving it credit for. Their blowout 3 years ago was really funny when they bet who would be doing better in a year and Fuentes said Ralph's daughters (with Nora) would be born with moustaches. Start at 27:36 if the timestamp doesn't work.



			https://youtu.be/3sty9fdiHq0?t=1656


----------



## Sriracha (Feb 16, 2021)

Is Ralph going on the Dick Show? 

I want bets on how many times he mentions Null's dick in the episode.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Feb 16, 2021)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Ralph is so obsessed with Null that he’s now threatening to fuck his mom just to feel closer to him. Tragic.
> View attachment 1924856


How did Jersh stab Dick in the back? I remember him calling out Dick for hanging around with sleazeballs but what was the stab in the back?


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 16, 2021)

Bland Crumbs said:


> How did Jersh stab Dick in the back? I remember him calling out Dick for hanging around with sleazeballs but what was the stab in the back?


He didn't, he said he didn't want to be associated with pedos and pedo enablers and he couldn't be friends with them anymore and he said it to their faces (online version of face anyways) on Dick's show.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Feb 16, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> He didn't, he said he didn't want to be associated with pedos and pedo enablers and he couldn't be friends with them anymore and he said it to their faces (online version of face anyways) on Dick's show.


Oh so that tweet was just the Gunt servicing Dick's cock then?


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Feb 16, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> So apparently Nick Fuentes is big gay. Ralph's been having him on the show more and more. Will a punished and vulnerable'rasslin." Nick fall into the gunts snare? I'm giving it 50/50 odds that gunt starts grooming Fuentes.


"Eh Nick, ah heard through the grapevine that you like gladiator movies. Did you know they call me jcaesar187? See, we done have something in common already! Ah like to dress in robes and chill in bed, and I know you like to dress up as a hoplomachi , so maybe you can come over dressed up as a hoplomachi and maybe hop on this dick while we watch rasslin?"


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 16, 2021)

Bland Crumbs said:


> Oh so that tweet was just the Gunt servicing Dick's cock then?


Yep, completely baseless and an outright lie. He was probably sauced up so I mean it's possible he literally can't remember what happened.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 16, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Is Ralph going on the Dick Show?
> 
> I want bets on how many times he mentions Null's dick in the episode.


Ralph was on over the weekend.


			https://thedickshow.com/episode-246/
		









						Episode 246 - Dick on Human Milk
					

Ralph is a free man, Gina Carano comments on the Holocaust for no reason, my raves is canceled, stealing a covid vaccine, Gorilla Glue, the boring impeachmen...




					www.youtube.com
				



@Vetti also did a recap of it here https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-k...eaceful-sunset-productions.81183/post-8352727


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Feb 16, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> They have a longer history together then you're giving it credit for. Their blowout 3 years ago was really funny when they bet who would be doing better in a year and Fuentes said Ralph's daughters (with Nora) would be born with moustaches. Start at 27:36 if the timestamp doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/3sty9fdiHq0?t=1656


Ngl he roasted gunt there.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 16, 2021)

JOFFUA CONNER MOON, I am emphatic in my contention that your statements about myself are patent falsehood. My first point of evidence is that you lack penile function. My second, that a member of the negroid race has bequeathed thee the cuckhold's horns. Thirdly, I shall be an exemplary father to my issue, being that which my own father unfortunately was not. Finally, I suspect you emphasize my own real or imagined inadequacies to obscure your own, in the style of early internet notable Anthony Logatto.

VERILY, _Alligator mississippiensis_, perform your custodial duties and attend to this dreadful untidiness at once!


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a feeling this obsession/focus with Josh's penis is Ralph's effort to get Josh to release a sextape the same way kiwifarms got so under the gunts skin so bad he sent out his own sex tape to proved he wasn't being cucked by a mexican stoner who never physically met Faith. This is the way I picture the gunt gaurd logic of trying to get equal retribution against Josh and baiting:

_Ralph has had his penis leak twice on the internet. We know every inch on that penis. We know for a fact that Ralph's penis not only works for the application of having the sex, but have proof Ralphs stalk of baby corn can sire a child.

Meanwhile no one has seen any photographic evidence that Josh has a penis! Where is Josh's leaked sextape? Where is Josh's baby he left inside of a mentall ill teenages a West Memphis 10! 

I think it is clear that until Josh releases a sex tape he must conceed that he cannot debunk the Gunts Trad ++ claims against Josh's defective genetalia which Josh has provided 0 evidence of it's existence._


----------



## TaterFarmer (Feb 19, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> We know every inch on that penis.


*the whole inch of that penis.  
FTFY, no need to thank me.


----------



## waffle (Feb 19, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I have a feeling this obsession/focus with Josh's penis is Ralph's effort to get Josh to release a sextape the same way kiwifarms got so under the gunts skin so bad he sent out his own sex tape to proved he wasn't being cucked by a mexican stoner who never physically met Faith. This is the way I picture the gunt gaurd logic of trying to get equal retribution against Josh and baiting:
> 
> _Ralph has had his penis leak twice on the internet. We know every inch on that penis. We know for a fact that Ralph's penis not only works for the application of having the sex, but have proof Ralphs stalk of baby corn can sire a child.
> 
> ...


This is the most retarded shit I've ever seen, so you're probably right.


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 26, 2021)

TaterFarmer said:


> *the whole inch of that penis.
> FTFY, no need to thank me.


You A-logs are relentless. First saying he's 5'1 when he's *clearly *5'2 and now saying his dick is only an inch long when it easily breaks 3 inches. Maybe even 3 and a quarter inches if she leaves some dingleberries.


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 27, 2021)

What has more PSI? The gunt fold, or josh's death grip?


----------



## chaddicus (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a feeling this is Ralphs fantasy


----------



## Uncle Paul (Mar 28, 2021)

What kind of thread about Josh's dick is this where there aren't even at least outlines in the OP? All I see are gross pictures of Ralph. We need more of that cutie Josh.

Islamic content because he's circumcised in accordance with Islam?


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Mar 29, 2021)

chaddicus said:


> I have a feeling this is Ralphs fantasy


The next gunt tape is going to feature this pic framed in the background; Ralph thanks you for your service.


Uncle Paul said:


> What kind of thread about Josh's dick is this where there aren't even at least outlines in the OP? All I see are gross pictures of Ralph. We need more of that cutie Josh.


Bryan, is that you?


----------



## FM Bradley (Mar 29, 2021)

chaddicus said:


> I have a feeling this is Ralphs fantasy


I'm more amused by the mental image of the two of them lassoing livestock and heating beans over a campfire together than I am any of the sodomitic implications.


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Mar 30, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> View attachment 1917110


As much as it would be hard to explain this terribly-designed shirt to people, I think I'm gonna have far more trouble explaining my Harvest Moon KiwiFarms t-shirt, which is why I have yet to wear it outside despite enjoying the design. I agree overall, Ralph's shirt design looks like shit and it would elicit nothing but looks of disgust from passerbys.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Mar 30, 2021)

As far as I can tell, KF basically bashes everyone equally if they're considered worthy of being a "lolcow" - kind of like trashy comedy shows like South Park. Douches like Ralph still get butt-hurt though and assume that the site is aligned with whoever is against them (e.x. the "left" or whatever - just like prior to this there were idiots who said it was aligned with the "right").


----------



## Thomas Highway (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing at disgusting white trash is apolitical.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 30, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> As far as I can tell, KF basically bashes everyone equally if they're considered worthy of being a "lolcow" - kind of like trashy comedy shows like South Park. Douches like Ralph still get butt-hurt though and assume that the site is aligned with whoever is against them (e.x. the "left" or whatever - just like prior to this there were idiots who said it was aligned with the "right").


That's like Rand calling Josh a commie because he allowed a thread to be made on the half abo, brain damaged, wife abusing alcoholic white supremacist because that's only funny to communists.


----------



## Aspy (Apr 4, 2021)

Using the power of science (and an amazing Japanese website), I can say with 100% scientific certainty that Jersh has the superior penis.

Guntasaurus



Urverlord
.
Also hi.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 5, 2021)

Aspy said:


> Using the power of science (and an amazing Japanese website), I can say with 100% scientific certainty that Jersh has the superior penis.
> 
> Guntasaurus
> View attachment 2059317
> ...


Because he didn't link the damned site: http://en.inkei.net/#service

I use it a lot for funsies, here's a nightmare and a half for you: http://en.inkei.net/anus/a/Ethan_Ralph!Joshua_Connor_Moon!20210405



April 5, 2021
Affinity of Ethan Ralph and Joshua Connor Moon
Ecstasy of Ethan Ralph : 8 times
Ecstasy of Joshua Connor Moon : 0 times

BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED
BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED

@Null BTFO


----------



## Null (Apr 5, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> BROKEN DICK CONFIRMED


It's Conner, not Connor.


----------



## jell0 (Apr 5, 2021)

Null said:


> It's Conner, not Connor.


I thought it was "Corn-hole "


----------



## ClipBitch (Apr 5, 2021)

joshua coomer moon


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 6, 2021)

Josh on the Internet:




Josh in the Sheets:


----------



## jell0 (Apr 11, 2021)

OC: DO NOT STEAL


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (Apr 13, 2021)

Null has a vagina


----------



## Aspy (Apr 20, 2021)

As the poster after me pointed out, I was remiss in not linking the website.
In recompense for my mistake, I shall once again use ancient Japanese Science to discern the quality's of Null's vagina.


This is clearly why Null hates trannies so much, he fears the power of his potential vagina, THE HEALING TINGLE POND.

And to keep this post on topic we shall determine the quality of Guntasaurus' vajoo and penis using his full name.


THE FIERCE SQUID OASIS, the Inferior Vagina.


The puzzle pieces are really sliding together now.

Bonus Content and nightmare fuel, the long awaited Jersh x Chantal love affair and its terrifying result.


Spoiler




I couldn't get her entire middle name in, but now we can all celebrate their inevitable love.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 21, 2021)

Wew, what has this thread turned into. We're now simulating shit?
Deepfake when?


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 21, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Wew, what has this thread turned into. We're now simulating shit?
> Deepfake when?


I've been too busy to do mathematical modelings for the Guntology thread, Maths are hard.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Apr 21, 2021)

Had another gunt sighting today I'll drop the link here if anyone wants to check it out.


			https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/318040283


----------



## Kup (Apr 21, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> Had another gunt sighting today I'll drop the link here of anyone wants to check it out.
> 
> 
> https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/318040283
> ...


Was just about to post it myself. Gator is in there as his hype man, as usual.


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 21, 2021)

Drew Pickles 69 said:


> Had another gunt sighting today I'll drop the link here of anyone wants to check it out.
> 
> 
> https://boards.4chan.org/pol/thread/318040283
> ...


I'm 50/50 on this.
On the one hand that has all the hallmarks of a Ralph post, on the other I feel like it's too on the nose not be unironic.

Edit:
Guess we'll see tonight.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Apr 21, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I'm 50/50 on this.


Ralph really is that petty though so there's a very strong possibility this is a genuine gunt encounter.


----------



## MeltyTW (Apr 21, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I'm 50/50 on this.
> On the one hand that has all the hallmarks of a Ralph post, on the other I feel like it's too on the nose not be unironic.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


>kekistani poster flag
look. harlequin baby posting is one thing but i dont know if even a pig deserves this level of abuse


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Apr 21, 2021)

> Josh relocates to West Virginia

> Chris Chan lives in VA

Josh wants Chris Chan to live with him at the Kiwi Ranch and the Ralphamale is going to try fucking the 18 naked autists at the future West Virginia Kiwi Ranch.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Apr 22, 2021)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


Weird? Why would you think there was anything weird about posting my Null erotic fiction?



> The soldiers of the Third Reich stood naked in a line, their backs as straight and firm as their penises, which stood freshly waxed and glinting in the sun in eager anticipation of morning inspection.
> 
> Soon kommandantin SS officer Helga Himleich stepped out of her tent; in the light of the dawn her angelic aryan features could lull any man into a stupor, but to be drawn in would be a mistake, for her grace and beauty belied an inner fire that would gladly consume any who dared come too close.
> 
> ...



See, nothing weird about that.


----------



## Execute All Boomers (May 15, 2021)

Clearly two nukes wasn’t enough for Japan


----------



## GuntN7 (Jun 2, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Twisted Minds - May 28th, 2021 (preview)
> 
> *Andy Pires* admits @Geekthulhu was right about the *FAN FORUM *ruining his life followed by* gator *calling for the arrest and torture of null over the *FAN FORUM*.
> 
> ...


Cross-posting because this was some insane shit said by gator about null.


----------



## draggs (Jun 2, 2021)

I think Gunt talking about Josh's allegedly broke dick is disappointment and pain from rejection. There's only man the extremely hetero Ralphamale would go gay for, but Null doesnt want the thumb, and a reason why had to be made up.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jun 2, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Cross-posting because this was some insane shit said by gator about null.


Null's days are numbered


Archive | Tweet


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 2, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Null's days are numbered
> View attachment 2225492
> Archive | Tweet


What illegal activities?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 2, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> What illegal activities?


Laughing at the Gunt.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 2, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Cross-posting because this was some insane shit said by gator about null.


lmfao thats so childish "fuck you faggot get aids" likes its 3rd grade. 



Sam Losco said:


> What illegal activities?


reminding gaytor that he is not nor will he ever be jim.

also what happened to gaytor sucking jims cock and laughing at tonka for a similar "its wrong to start making memes about me because i bore you now" stance?


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jun 3, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> What illegal activities?


FInally these tweets are archived, it took like 8 hours. I still have no idea what they're talking about.

Archive


Archive


----------



## cistendered (Jun 3, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> FInally these tweets are archived, it took like 8 hours. I still have no idea what they're talking about.
> View attachment 2227043
> Archive
> 
> ...


Hate to break it to you Ralph but whining like a little bitch on Twitter is what being "phased" looks like. You didn't learn shit from your mom dying, you're still the same petulant obese midget alcoholic you always were.

And Gator, just because you walk by the College of Law at WVU on your way to bone photography class doesn't make you a lawyer. Your schizo low-IQ theories on how the legal system works have zero bearing on reality.


----------



## The First Fag (Jul 8, 2021)

Ripple said:


> Do you often find your mind fixated on how much better you could have fucked Faith? Do you like to think you’d give it to her like a real man? You would have treated her right. If only that fucking whore were with a real gentleman such as yourself.


I'd sooner make like Terry Davis and use a vacuum cleaner. Probably look better than her too.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

Due to circumcision it is well known that jews have malformed penises, like they have a malformed nose. Another reason my pagan ancestors are far superior to christcuck amerimutts.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Due to circumcision it is well known that jews have malformed penises, like they have a malformed nose. Another reason my pagan ancestors are far superior to christcuck amerimutts.


Don't even try and act like you aren't cut.


----------



## CookofDoom242 (Jul 13, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Don't even try and act like you aren't cut.


My people have been cut and treated like cattle by the jews. That is why they call us goyuim. But a circumcised goy may be scared forever it is at least better than being a jew. Read what people said about (((Jeffery Epstein))) and (((Harvey Weinstien))) these two fucking kikes were malformed, only places like the Petrol Hour and National justice covered it, because we cant have goys knowing about why kikes cut the goy, to bring everyone down to their level.


----------



## Ripple (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Read what people said about (((Jeffery Epstein))) and (((Harvey Weinstien)))


Nigga you don’t need the parenthesis. Everyone knows these guys are Jews


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jul 13, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> Due to circumcision it is well known that jews have malformed penises, like they have a malformed nose. Another reason my pagan ancestors are far superior to christcuck amerimutts.


I thought they stuck your dumb ass in a containment thread.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Jul 14, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> My people have been cut and treated like cattle by the jews. That is why they call us goyuim. But a circumcised goy may be scared forever it is at least better than being a jew.
> 
> CuckOfCoom you've been proven to be a retarded faggot coomer and like a cuck you keep coming back to mocked,  Keep displaying how mentally deficient  you are it is a special kind of tism to try and fight when you have been beaten exposed .


----------



## Tom Myers (Jul 22, 2021)

Is bestiality legal in guntsville virginia? Asking for a pony.


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Jul 23, 2021)

CookofDoom242 said:


> My people have been cut and treated like cattle by the jews. That is why they call us goyuim. But a circumcised goy may be scared forever it is at least better than being a jew. Read what people said about (((Jeffery Epstein))) and (((Harvey Weinstien))) these two fucking kikes were malformed, only places like the Petrol Hour and National justice covered it, because we cant have goys knowing about why kikes cut the goy, to bring everyone down to their level.


----------



## Dickxon (Jul 25, 2021)

If I was good at anything in life, I'd code a Twitter bot that recreates all of Ralph's tweets about the farms, but with a stereotypical  GG-era danger hair SJW name and profile pic.
Because that's what those tweets are.


----------



## Everybody (Aug 18, 2021)

Don't worry everyone! I had a backup of the fanart I made! Just doing my part for the community.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Sep 25, 2021)

How the fuck would the Gunt know if Josh's dick is broken or not? Sounds like some sus ass gay shit to me. All over fucking corn jokes smh


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 25, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> How the fuck would the Gunt know if Josh's dick is broken or not? Sounds like some sus ass gay shit to me. All over fucking corn jokes smh


Null said he jerked off to porn so much he can't cum anymore.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Sep 25, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Null said he jerked off to porn so much he can't cum anymore.


Oh.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 26, 2021)

Lil Wayne's Golden Toilet said:


> How the fuck would the Gunt know if Josh's dick is broken or not? Sounds like some sus ass gay shit to me. All over fucking corn jokes smh


Ask the Neko Shota.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 17, 2021)

It's a shame that Josh doesn't have any feeling in his dick since he's got many people on here gagging on it


----------



## ddlloo (Nov 17, 2021)

Does Ralph even use this insult now, or is it full steam ahead on Kiddy Diddler?


----------



## Justanotherguy (Jun 6, 2022)

Null said:


> request for this thread: do not compliment my penis that's also weird


It's a very average penis you have.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 9, 2022)

This thread has yet to prove that Null in fact has a penis.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 9, 2022)

Justanotherguy said:


> It's a very average penis you have.


We'd have to see it first


----------



## Justanotherguy (Jun 9, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> We'd have to see it first


Wouldn't that make us gay?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jun 9, 2022)

Justanotherguy said:


> Wouldn't that make us gay?


If I ever saw a dick I would just look away, with a moment of being FREAKED out.


----------



## MadStan (Jun 9, 2022)

Imagine for a moment you were retarded enough to actually wear a shirt that said “broke dick” and then when dude stops you to ask wtf, and you have to explain it isn’t YOUR dick that is broken but another GUYs dick…

Well I’m just gonna let that sit there while you stew on it and imagine that conversation.


----------

